# Iron ring, which PM plating to choose ?



## Noxx (Nov 15, 2014)

Next week, I will receive a very special ring for me which is made of stainless steel and is similar to this one:







The thing is, I would like to get it plated professionally but I'm debating which PM to choose 

Gold, platinum, rhodium ? Or something more exotic ?

Shoot your ideas


----------



## Geo (Nov 15, 2014)

Rhodium has a finish the looks like silver. It has the yellowish hue that silver has, to me anyway. Platinum looks silver and people would not know it was platinum unless you told them. Gold is highly visible. I'm not sure you can get different colors in plated gold but green would be a nice color. If you could plate different facets, one red, one yellow and one green, that would look pretty awesome.


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 15, 2014)

With silver coloured accessories, one can match different metals because they all look roughly the same whether silver, chrome or bright stainless steel. Most people can't pick them apart. I feel like "everyone" is wearing silver. Or worse, nickel.

Stand out. Be noticed. Gold, all the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2014)

If it's not too costly, get one of each done. Start with the least expensive and work your way up the to most expensive, or visa-verse.

Kevin


----------



## Shark (Nov 16, 2014)

I seldom wear jewelry, but for me, I like silver, and almost never wear anything gold. It is just my personal preference. A special piece of jewelry needs some thought and should reflect the individuals perspective of the piece. I would ask you "what do you prefer", and that would be the best answer I would expect. Which ever you choose, wear it with pride and enjoy it.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 16, 2014)

Noxx said:


> Next week, I will receive a very special ring for me


Is there more you'd like to share with us, Jean?

Plating will generally be thin enough to wear through in short order. With that in mind, you'd be best served plating with an element that most closely resembles the particular stainless alloy from which the ring is made. That way, when it begins to wear through, it won't be obvious. 

I'm partial to the color of gold, even when it's alloyed. It is unique in that it is the only yellow element that we recognize as a metal (not speaking scientifically). Platinum, and all its sister metals, along with many other elements, closely resemble one another (in regards to color). I fully expect that rhodium would be a good choice, assuming it's too your liking. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Nov 16, 2014)

Noxx if the ring is stainless it's pretty tough and will take a lot of punishment, as Harold pointed out the plating will last for only a very short period of time, if it has a matt finish its easy to keep that by using a green pan scourer and rotating the ring in the same direction until its refinished.
If you are worried about wearing it while working and chemicals damaging it I'd simply suggest taking it off and keep it safely away from them and any fumes, metals and what we do simply dont mix if you want the ring to look new for any period of time but for many the wear is part of what makes it yours.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 16, 2014)

I kept mine as is and I used to wear it when working at my last day time work for more then 4 years, a stainless steel warehouse. As nickvc say, the wear made it mine and it does look better now then when I originally had it. Stone got lost but replaced some time later.

Working with chemicals is a different thing, plated or not it would corrode anyway. Months ago I saw a post by a user who treated all his tools in a special way but I just don't remember what it did and even searching for it I couldn't find it as I don't even remember a proper keyword to use. The end result was that tools became all black protecting them from corrosion. I'm looking for that post because I want to try it out, but it could be used by you to protect the ring from corrosion and then plate it on top of it with your favourite metal, if it will plate.

In any case, can you use two different plating? Eg. middle section and the dozen of faces plated with two types of metal?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 16, 2014)

It's not easy to plate on stainless steel. It requires a high HCl nickel strike and then a layer of bright nickel before the PM plating. If the plating is not done properly, there is a good chance of plating adhesion problems. I would be wary of the average jeweler having enough plating knowledge to do this. I would try to find a good plating shop with experience in plating on SS.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 16, 2014)

Marco, the process is known as Parkerizing. The post is in this thread: Reflux Condenser for hot Aqua Regia?

Noxx, as others have said, the plating will wear through eventually. Rhodium is extremely hard, so would wear better than most. But if you want to go exotic, what about something like titanium, or perhaps titanium nitride, or something along those lines? Not the traditional precious metals, but if you want to be different...

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Nov 16, 2014)

You can have it made in zirconium if you want with a black oxide, I think finish, which seems fairly impervious to most chemicals. 
Check out GETI for the details and say your a friend of mine if you talk to Alan or Richard.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 16, 2014)

Frugal,

Parkerizing is a zinc or manganese phosphate conversion coating used to prevent the corrosion of steel. They used it mainly for roofing but it's now used on many other things. I know this because I worked for Occidental Metal Finishing, who owned Parker, Sel-Rex, and Udylite. I worked for Sel-Rex and spent many boring hours listening to speakers on the technical aspects of Parkerizing.

It has nothing to do with plating. Nothing. Apples and oranges.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkerizing


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 16, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> Frugal,
> 
> Parkerizing is a zinc or manganese phosphate conversion coating used to prevent the corrosion of steel. They used it mainly for roofing but it's now used on many other things. I know this because I worked for Occidental Metal Finishing, who owned Parker, Sel-Rex, and Udylite. I worked for Sel-Rex and spent many boring hours listening to speakers on the technical aspects of Parkerizing.
> 
> ...


I apologize if I've spread misinformation. I was responding to Marco's post, and I thought I had the thread he was talking about. The link I provided was to Tub Buster's post, in which he described what he referred to as "parkerizing". I'm sorry if I confused anyone by referring to that process incorrectly in this thread about plating Noxx's ring.


Dave


----------



## Noxx (Nov 17, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Is there more you'd like to share with us, Jean?
> Harold



Yes of course; it's a graduation ring that all engineers get. The story says that it's made from steel from the fallen Quebec bridge. (Who fell twice btw, claiming 88 lives)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_Bridge#Aftermath

This is to remind us the consequences of our actions... 


On another note, I don't mind if the plating wears. After all, wear on an engineer ring is considered to be a sign of experience


----------



## Geo (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! Well then scratch the rainbow. :lol: Look up "black Rhodium plating". I didn't know they could do black Rhodium until I started looking. When it wears, the stainless steel will show through plainly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE5WcErNZpo


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations, my friend. A long and well fought battle. 
Wear your ring with great pride. 

Harold


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats on your achievement Noxx. Funny, I first looked at the ring drawing and thought it looked like an engineer had done it. Though when you said "special" and "receive next week" I wondered if there might be bells-a-ringing.

Titanium for engineers.  Only because in a purely tongue-in-cheek, friendly engineer/tradesman rivalry, none of you deserve gold.


----------



## slickdogg (Nov 17, 2014)

tungsten plated.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations Noxx!!!

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Nov 17, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> Titanium for engineers.  Only because in a purely tongue-in-cheek, friendly engineer/tradesman rivalry, none of you deserve gold.



Except Noxx is also a refiner :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## glondor (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations Noxx, Hard won and a job well done. Mike


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats Noxx! Now that you're an engineer, when do we go on the train ride? Oh.......... wrong kind of engineer. Tooot Toooot! :lol:


----------



## Noxx (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, I wont be a true engineer before another year (only have a few classes to finish) but at least I'll have the ring :roll: 

I'd really like to get it plated with rhodium or platinum. However, who can do it ?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations,Monsieur Ingénieur Allaire!!!!!!!!! Noxx, you deserve more than a ring...how about a trip?..to Cuba?...to get away from snow and cold and enjoy the sun,Havana Club rum,Cohiba cigars and those pretty and wild cuban girls.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## necromancer (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations Noxx !!!!!! well done

i am with "slickdogg" my tungsten ring has been through the ringer & looks as good as new

but this is your choice alone.


----------



## butcher (Nov 24, 2014)

Noxx,
It is great to hear you are graduating. Congratulations!!! You have earned it.


----------

